# Pfeifen und Brummen in Lautsprechern durch Grafikkarte?



## JarodRussell (9. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

habe meinen neuen Rechner seit ein paar Wochen, und habe jede Menge fordernde Spiele gespielt. Und seit einer Stunde kommen, abhängig von der Belastung der Grafikkarte, Pfeifgeräusche oder Brummen aus den Lautsprechern/Kopfhörern. Ich habe weder an der Hardware noch an den Treibern etwas verändert. 

Asrock Z68 Extreme4
Intel Core i7 2600K
MSI GTX570 TwinFrozr III
BeQuiet! 680W Straight Power
keine Soundkarte 

Stecke ich die Lautsprecher an das Backpanel des Mainboard, sind die Störgeräusche lauter, als wenn ich sie an den Kopfhörerausgang am Frontpanel stecke.

Woran kann es liegen, und wie werde ich es wieder los?

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
Jarod


----------



## constantinosand (24. September 2012)

habe dieses problem auch
weiss nich wieso sich das sonst leise brummen der gpu auf die lautsprecher überträgt und somit merklich störender wirkt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. September 2012)

Probiere mal das Kabel für die Frontanschlüße so zu verlegen das das es nicht in die Nähe der Karte kommt


----------



## Inspektorhegele (25. September 2012)

Das kommt oftmals nicht vom Kabel direkt sondern das die Grafikkarte nur sehr knapp bei der onboard Soundkarte liegt.
Hab das Problem auch und da ich kein Metallgehäuse um die Karten bauen will werd ich sowas mal testen

Oehlbach NB 2000 H - Exclusiver galvanischer Trennfilter

Falls das dann noch nicht hilft eben eine Soundkarte in der Hoffnung das diese gut genug abgeschirmt ist

Werd auf jedenfall mal das Ergebnis posten


----------



## Berky (25. September 2012)

Du könntest testeshalber die Grafikkarte ausbauen und mit der igpu hochfahren.


----------



## Inspektorhegele (25. September 2012)

Hey, lollerweise is mir die Idee noch garnich gekommen^^

Da schau ich grad und merke dass dies echt an einem Adapter scheitert (brüll) den ich mir besorgen werd

Aber die Idee is klasse, so kann man wenigstens testen ob das zu 100% die Übertragung von Graka zu MB is, was ich allerdings doch sehr vermute. Es klingt jedenfalls ganz danach und mein doppelt geschirmtes Kabel liegt auch nicht nahe am Rechner (Graka)


----------



## hetzel (27. September 2012)

Super das ich diesen Thread entdeckt hab, denn er hat mir weitergeholen war auch auf der Spur danach warum mein rechter Nahfeldmonitor (KRK RPK 6 G2) der am PC über Cinch angeschloßen ist brummt und minimal "fiept" anscheinend scheint es wirklich die GPU zu sein, denn woanders angeschloßen brummt es nicht... komischerweise brummt immer der rechte Monitor obwohl ich auch versuch habe die Cinchkabel andersrum einzustecken?! 
Ist es bei dir vieleicht auch so dass es stärker brummt wenn du irgendwas im Vollbild hast? Z.B. höre ich es deutlich lauter wenn ich ein Youtube video im vollbild modus hab (natürlich auf pause denn wenn irgendein Ton aus den Boxen kommt höre ich das brummen nicht mehr)
Parallel habe ich ein Mischpult über XLR angeschloßen btw...aber das funktioniert tadellos.

Kann es sein das dass Problem durch eine andere Grafikkarte behoben wird? Hab nämlich zufälligerweise eine neue bestellt 
Oder vieleicht durch ein besser abgeschirmtes 3,5mm zu 2x Cinch Kabel?


----------



## constantinosand (27. September 2012)

das mim lindernden nichvollbildmodus hab ich noch nich ausprbiert


----------



## hetzel (27. September 2012)

ach ja was dein problem höchstwahrscheinlich (aber bin mir nicht sicher =D) beheben würde wär wenn du über symmetrische anschlüße (6,3mm oder XLR) an deine boxen gehen würdest ...aber dazu braucht deine anlage natürlich diese anschlüße....
bei mir geht das nich außer ich steck die ganze zeit um wenn ich mit meinem mischpult arbeiten will was ein wenig umständlich ist -.-


----------



## constantinosand (27. September 2012)

kann es sein, dass das mainboard auch dran schuld sein kann?
denn mim asrock mainboard hatt ich auch vorher schon einige problemchen

es is schwer die quelle eines problems zu identifizieren
wenn in der reihe etlicher hardwareelementen die quelle verborgen bleibt
mainboard netzteil gpu lautsprecher..


----------



## Inspektorhegele (28. September 2012)

Also es muss an der Grafikkarte/MB liegen. Hab mal mit igpu gebootet und das problem war weg. Nur kann ich diese eigentlich nie verwenden da ich den Rechner zum zocken benutze. Mein Oelbach ist immernoch nicht da, allerdings glaub ich nicht wirklich das sich durch ein einfaches gut geschirmtes Kabel das Problem beheben lässt. Ich glaub eher dass die Onboard Soundkarte einfach jegliche "Strahlung" mit verstärkt. 

Öffnet man beispielsweise ein hochauflösendes Bild, taucht dieses Brummen/kratzen auf. Zoomt man in dieses Bild hinein und schiebt mit der Maus das hin und her, hört man exakt zur Mausbewegung dieses Geräusch. 

Einen XLR hab ich nicht, also hoff ich mal auf den Noiseblocker


----------



## hetzel (28. September 2012)

Kurze Frage, da man das ja auch möglicherweise durch eine Soundkarte beheben kann und ich sowieso schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe mir eine zu holen... kann jemand hier eine empfehlen?

Tendiere zu einer aus dem Asus Xonar Segment aber keine Ahnung welche genau... (Aufjedenfall PCIe und unter 100€)


----------



## constantinosand (28. September 2012)

Inspektorhegele schrieb:


> Öffnet man beispielsweise ein hochauflösendes Bild, taucht dieses Brummen/kratzen auf. Zoomt man in dieses Bild hinein und schiebt mit der Maus das hin und her, hört man exakt zur Mausbewegung dieses Geräusch.



hatt| hab ich mit meinem asrock mainboard auch


----------



## Inspektorhegele (28. September 2012)

@hetzel, post dann mal deinen Bericht mit Soundkarte, da ich mir evtl auch eine zulegen will

Ich verwende das Asrock Fatal1ty Z77 Prof.


----------



## hetzel (28. September 2012)

Hmm ja ich schau noch ob ich muir wikrlich eine hol, schau erstmal wies mit meiner neuen Graka aussieht bzw. anhöhrt 

Musste heute feststellen das ich zwar PCIe Slots habe aber diese genau neben der Graka sind also weiß ich nicht ob ich mir eine kaufen werde....PCI lohnt sich mMn nach nicht mehr^^


----------



## Inspektorhegele (30. September 2012)

Der Abstand zwischen den Slots ist zwar ein bisschen größer (Platine zu Platine) als der zwischen Graka und MB, ob es aber das Brummen etc. aufhebt, weiß ich eben nicht. Eine Asus Xonar sieht zwar etwas abgeschirmter aus, aber die Platinenunterseite ist ja nicht geschirmt. 
Hilft nur testen...


----------



## hetzel (30. September 2012)

Ja, da hast du wohl recht... also mit meienr neuen GTX 670 ist das problem immer noch da...allerdings habe ich das gefühl brummt es ein wenig weniger....

ich werde mir evtl. eine asus dx oder dgx zulegen und dann berichten, kann aber noch ein wenig dauern (1,2 wochen)


----------



## constantinosand (30. September 2012)

hetzel schrieb:


> also mit meienr neuen GTX 670 ist das problem immer noch da...allerdings habe ich das gefühl brummt es ein wenig weniger



welche 670 hastu?
link


----------



## wiesel_77 (1. Oktober 2012)

das mit der Gpu, die Gedankengeänge kann ich nachvollziehen, aber ich hab das "selbe" problem bei nem Kumpel anderst gelöst.
Dachten auch es wäre die Gpu, schlussendlich wars die Festplatte...SSD rein, sämtliche störenden Audio Artefakte waren weg.
Was auch vorher schon etwas geholfen hat, per HDMI den Sound in den monitor und von da aus mit dem 3,5mm Klinkenstecker in die Anlage


----------



## constantinosand (1. Oktober 2012)

die geräusche der gpu kommen auch von der gpu und nich von der festplatte


----------



## Inspektorhegele (1. Oktober 2012)

In meinem System laufen seit letztem Jahr eine OCZ RevoDrive3, 2 Kingston HyperX... Who the F**k is HDD?
Sollte also nich an den Festplatten liegen falls nur der Umstieg auf SSD geholfen hat. 
Die Drehzahl einer HDD is ja immer konstant, zudem is die sehr gut abgeschirmt. Die könnten zwar noch ein konstantes Brummen verursachen, aber der Trick mit dem hochauflösendem Bild hin und her schieben liegt sicher nicht an einer HDD.


----------



## hetzel (2. Oktober 2012)

hab die hier:

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## hetzel (3. Oktober 2012)

Also das kann doch nicht sein habe mein Netzteil ausgebaut und das liegt jetzt hinter dem PC; Vorarbeit dafür wenn mein neues Gehäuse kommt.....ansonsten habe ich nichts verändert und aufeinmal brummen meine Boxen auch total laut und ich höre jetzt auch Mausbewegungen ich habe schon alles versucht Treiber neuinstaliert etc etc... An meinen Kopfhörer die über USB-Klinke Stecker angesteckt sind höre ich nichts...allerdings wenn ich die Boxen über diesen USB Adapter anschließe höre ich es wieder surren... das treibt mich in den Wahnsinn! 

Glaube auch das eine Soundkarte nichts hilft da ich schon mehrfach von diesem Problem gelesen habe auch mit Soundkarten....


----------



## hetzel (3. Oktober 2012)

Ja ich vermute es liegt wirklich an dem Mainboard aber das kann doch nicht sein das es bei mir auf einmal einfach schlimmer wird?! Vorallem sind die Boxen symmetrisch angeschloßen....

Und ein neues MB will ich mir erst nächstes Jahr kaufen wenn der neue Intel Sockel kommt....soll ich jetzt 1 Jahr lang die ganze zeit meine Maus hören oder was da muss es doch eine Lösung geben lol


----------



## constantinosand (3. Oktober 2012)

von welcher marke is dein mainboard? asrock?


----------



## hetzel (3. Oktober 2012)

gigabyte;

hat du grad schon eben was geschrieben gehabt das es das MB seein könnte und dann wieder glöscht oder bilde ich mir das nur ein? =D


Hab jetze eine Notlösung aber so will ich es eigentlich nicht dauerhaft machen:

Hab meinen Pc per USB an mein Xone 42 Mischpult angeschloßen und den Sound auf ein Kanal weitergeleitet und jetzt geht es einwandfrei nur so muss ich mein Mischpult die ganze zeit anlassen das will ich nur ungern tun...




Edit: habe mir eine xonar dx bestellt...werde berichten ob es sich gebessert hat!

EDIT2: So habe meine Xonar bekommen und instaliert, leider musste ich sie direkt unter der GPU instalieren weil ich ansonsten keine anderne pcie steckplätze habe.
Ergebnis: Über Cinch verbunden haben sich die Störgeröusche verschlimmert! Symmetrisch über 6,3mm kann ich ganz minimal noch die Mausbewegung hören aber eigentlich nicht penetrant...denke ich behalte sie trotzdem der Sound is mega =D

Edit3: Falls noch irgendjemand das hier liest =D
Die Lösung des Problems ist der "Behringer MicroHD HD400 Ultra-kompakter 2-Kanal Brumm-Unterdrücker" !!! Ist nicht teuer, benötigt keinen Strom und ist einfach nur top hör keine Störgeräusche mehr!


----------



## skrippi (24. August 2017)

Ich habe mir das Behringer Ding jetzt auch gekauft. Hat es bei dir auch diese Quietsch/Zirp/Pfeiffgeräusche entfernt? Bzw. hattest du diese?
Ich habe die GTX 680 und es ist wirklich ganz schlimm mit diesen Sounds bei mir. Wenn ich meine Logitech Boxen benutze, habe ich diese Probleme gar nicht (die haben wohl so eine Rauschunterdrückung schon eingebaut nehme ich mal an).
Mit meinen Studiomonitoren quietscht und pfeifft es allerdings was das Zeug hält.

Ich melde mich, wenn ich das Ding ausprobiert habe.


----------



## barmitzwa (25. August 2017)

Dir ist klar, dass du auf einen 5 Jahre alten Beitrag geantwortet hast?


----------



## skrippi (25. August 2017)

Jo absolut. Aber er trifft mein Thema perfekt und offensichtlich haben die Leute hier die Lösung.
Vielleicht sieht das ja jemand


----------

